# Electric catfish



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

The name is Sausage :-D hes about 7-8 inches long

Notice the crayfish in pic #1

Pic #2 where did he go? hahaha

I cant wait to get big boy a huge tank


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

awesome! that is such a cool fish!
where did you get an electric catfish???


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks  yeah hes awesome!! we were driving along one day and came across this fish store and decided to check it out. he was about 3 inches when we first got him. the funniest part is this store sold nothing other that tetras and gouramis :-D


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow sausage does fit!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

thats a good find


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If you had a pair and they had fry would you have oscar mayer snausages?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha i wish i had a pair:-D then i would NEVER put my hand in that tank


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nah cant kill you, but i have been shocked probably 3 times before, it didnt hurt just felt like it fell asleep for a second


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL, i can picture it when u have company over:

"hey can i pet sausage?" "sure but careful he might startle u" "AGGHHH"


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha i was watching my 4 yr old cousin and he was jumping all around i told him not to jump, he would break the tanks and he goes "is the electric fishey going to get me??" ah it was so cute!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

Hope you enjoy Sausage! Hmm, an Electric :idea: Cat fish :fish:


----------

